# leopard geckos for sale !!



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

:2thumb:leopard gecko's for sale guys anyone interested ? 2 approx 1 year old with viv and accesories ?£80 xx


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, what are they? sex, morph etc. Where abouts are you?


----------



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

they are normal leo's. I rescued them off someone who was using them as bait for a monitor there were originally 4 of them but unfortunatly 2 died of health problems. 

Im suspecting that they are male and female as one of them laid eggs however i cant 100 % guaratee that as one of them has found an excellent hiding place in one of the ornaments and hides in there during the day and only comes out at night when it goes quiet. if not male and female then deffo 2 females as they get on great and never fight. i am in lytham st annes near blackpool if interested. 

thanks for ya reply :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

if you need to know for deffo the sex of them then i can sex them tonight. im only selling them on as my collection of reptiles and spiders is growing and i already have some african fat tailed geckos and need the extra room  . im sure anyone would have rescued them if they had the chance bless em .


----------



## kevin d (May 19, 2009)

hi will you sell with out viv and how much pick up tomoz if price is right


----------

